# HOT weather/poodle haircut/health concerns Help?



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

HOT weather/poodle haircut/health concerns Help?

I just moved to Texas and have never experienced really HOT weather with the poodles before and I am very scared that keeping their hair long could cause health problems, like heat stroke or something... i dont know..

What do you guys do?

I notice that in hot weather they get tired way faster when playing fetch, in the cold they can go on forever... 

Their hair is about 1 inch long right now I think.... which is shorter than I have kept them. It was in the mid-eighties here today and Lou asked to go in the house in the middle of a game of fetch, she doesnt normally do that. she always wants to keep playing, even when I'm ready to go in the house she begs to keep playing.

I also noticed Apollo stopped going after the ball sooner than normal, his hair is absurdly thick, it looks sooooo warm to me, like I wouldnt want to wear it! haha! Lou's coat is thinner and softer, she is apricot.

I wouldnt keep them shaved for fear of them getting sunburnt but 
*do you guys believe keeping the hair shorter in really hot weather is recommended? *

Thanks so much! This is new to me 

Ps. I'm going to make sure and read more about "dogs/hot weather" such as symptoms to watch out for, etc... but I wanted to know more info specific about Poodles...


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

The hair works as a shade and actually keeps them cooler. You want to keep it shorter but long enough to shade the skin. Just like us, when it is hot they lose energy, need more water etc. It is very possible for them to over heat. I would say to not play fetch in the heat of the day, wait till evening or early morning. Sometimes adding ice cubes to their water helps. You can also buy cooling bandanas and vests that can help. Keep their playtime short. Also a plastic pool set up in the yard so they can get wet helps.


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Also this is the first time you or they are going to deal with really hot weather. You will acclimate and they will too but it takes time. My mom freezes gallon milk jugs of water & some dogs seem to enjoy curling up with them. Here in SC I keep a kiddie pool in the summer for the dogs. I have to be sure to change the water out every afternoon cause it gets warm. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

poolann said:


> Also this is the first time you or they are going to deal with really hot weather. You will acclimate and they will too but it takes time. My mom freezes gallon milk jugs of water & some dogs seem to enjoy curling up with them. Here in SC I keep a kiddie pool in the summer for the dogs. I have to be sure to change the water out every afternoon cause it gets warm.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



cool!!!

I saw the kiddie pool at Walmart!! It looks like they'd have fun!! But we don't spend much time outside, so I'm not sure... Because they'd get soaking wet and then come in the house.... Repeat repeat... Basically They only go out to potty and play/exercise... sometimes to enjoy a nice day's sunlight... But Several times per day , so having to dry them so many times doesn't sound like it would work... Not sure 

I've been playing with them for shorter periods of time, but more times per day, and the best is to play earlier in the morning and in the evening because we go to bed late so we can play after dark too!

Great ideas thanks so much!!!! 

And just like humans I won't let them
Exercise outdoors in 100 degree weather ! Just like when it rains they play wrestle like crazy in the living room!!! And get tired 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Lou said:


> cool!!!
> 
> I saw the kiddie pool at Walmart!! It looks like they'd have fun!! But we don't spend much time outside, so I'm not sure... Because they'd get soaking wet and then come in the house.... Repeat repeat... Basically They only go out to potty and play/exercise... sometimes to enjoy a nice day's sunlight... But Several times per day , so having to dry them so many times doesn't sound like it would
> 
> ...


Mine don't spend as much time outside in the heat but they love the pool. I guess between that & Racer playing in the sprinkler I've gotten used to wet dogs in the house ;-)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

poolann said:


> Mine don't spend as much time outside in the heat but they love the pool. I guess between that & Racer playing in the sprinkler I've gotten used to wet dogs in the house ;-)
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Well... "Their" couch is leather so it's better for getting a bit wet than a fabric couch ..... It might be ok  do you just dry them up with a towel and let them in the house?

I'm actually considering it  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

If a sprinkler is not involved then I usually only have wet legs. I'm lazy so I don't bother with a towel unless it has been raining & there is mud about. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AleKaiRowdie (Mar 25, 2014)

Like to keep mine short. Used to shave everything with a 7f except their tails and heads. I like the summer miami.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

My guys and several of their doggy buddies get trimmed quite short in the summer. They tend to be much more lively and playful with short hair. I haven't seen any problems with sunburn when the trim and sun exposure are handled sensibly. Keep the hair a little longer on the first trim, and don't leave the dog out for five hours on the first day. Dogs will get a protective suntan just like people do.


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

Texas summers can be brutal! I clip my two girls to about 3/8 of an inch long in the summer. They go out to potty during the day, but we don't go for walks or exercise except early in the morning or until later in the evening when it gets "cooler" . . . if you can call 80-90 "cooler!"


----------



## spookiesmom (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm in Florida, it's not so much the heat as it is the humidity. It's awful!so my kids go for potty breaks during the day, the dog park when the sun starts to set. I used to put ice in my black tri Aussies water, it made him vomit. I guess it was too cold or he was too hot.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

besides keeping coats shortish, i think i would get those cooling mats for dogs. of course, if the house is air-conditioned, it might not be needed. but if you wanted to sit outside and the patio or porch floors were hot, cooling mats might offer relief without having to soak the dog.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

patk said:


> besides keeping coats shortish, i think i would get those cooling mats for dogs. of course, if the house is air-conditioned, it might not be needed. but if you wanted to sit outside and the patio or porch floors were hot, cooling mats might offer relief without having to soak the dog.



Very cool idea!! Could you please post a link to an example of a cooking pad for dogs? I've never seen one  thanks!!

And the house is always at 68F to 73F ,we just can't be comfortable otherwise, especially hubby!




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spookiesmom (Dec 31, 2011)

You could try Drs Foster & Smith, In The Company of Dogs or Amazon


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

It's not sunburn so much that I worry about with keeping the hair super short. When a dog gets hot, the hair actually lifts away from the body a tiny bit, allowing air to get to the skin. The hair provides shade cooling the air. This is why with double coated dogs it is so important to keep the thick fuzzy undercoat brushed and blown out...so air can reach the skin. If you cut the hair too short, the sun beats down on the skin making the dog hotter.

Kind of like when you see people in the middle east wearing long sleeves and loose clothing in the heat.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Lou said:


> Very cool idea!! Could you please post a link to an example of a cooking pad for dogs? I've never seen one  thanks!!
> 
> And the house is always at 68F to 73F ,we just can't be comfortable otherwise, especially hubby!
> 
> ...



This is from the pet edge magazine 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

N2Mischief said:


> It's not sunburn so much that I worry about with keeping the hair super short. When a dog gets hot, the hair actually lifts away from the body a tiny bit, allowing air to get to the skin. The hair provides shade cooling the air. This is why with double coated dogs it is so important to keep the thick fuzzy undercoat brushed and blown out...so air can reach the skin. If you cut the hair too short, the sun beats down on the skin making the dog hotter.
> 
> Kind of like when you see people in the middle east wearing long sleeves and loose clothing in the heat.



Yes, that totally makes sense!!! Thank u for taking the time to explain it so well 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> This is from the pet edge magazine
> 
> View attachment 142505
> 
> ...



Awesome!!! Thanks a bunch!!! I have the magazine! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

Lou said:


> Very cool idea!! Could you please post a link to an example of a cooking pad for dogs? I've never seen one  thanks!!
> 
> And the house is always at 68F to 73F ,we just can't be comfortable otherwise, especially hubby!


there are a lot of them on the market. i don't have one, so i don't know how good they are. if you do a search at amazon for something like "dog cooling mat," you'll see the large selection. i think i would tend to get one raised off the ground to keep it cool longer by not coming into contact with the hot ground, but with large dogs i think you would have to be very careful to make sure it's stable and wouldn't flip when the dog tried to climb on it.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

So funny to read this! Since we've had -21 at night until now. We just crept above zero today, yay!!! Lots of grass and muddy footprints in the house, but who cares. I started putting the dogs in Miamis over the last 2 weeks for spring. It's nice for all of us, less brushing for me, and cooler for the dogs. They are so active, I rely on them for cues on when it's too cool for them outside and when they can take a shorter coat. I could swear they love a shorter coat, Indy in particular is way more active suddenly.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Indiana said:


> So funny to read this! Since we've had -21 at night until now. We just crept above zero today, yay!!! Lots of grass and muddy footprints in the house, but who cares. I started putting the dogs in Miamis over the last 2 weeks for spring. It's nice for all of us, less brushing for me, and cooler for the dogs. They are so active, I rely on them for cues on when it's too cool for them outside and when they can take a shorter coat. I could swear they love a shorter coat, Indy in particular is way more active suddenly.



Oh I know how the cold weather and especially snow get old fast... I saw snow for the first time 7 years ago. the first day I made snow angels, ran around with my mouth open just like a kid LOL... Then next day I was "mmmmm ok, I'm done, thanks brrrrrrrr!!!" LOL
And last year I went through pretty much 5 months of snow and freezing temperatures which was a new and excruciating experience !!!! I thought I was going to lose my mind!!  
So this year I didn't see a single snow flake, just like I told everyone I wanted it to be!!!  Wohoo-Texas!! 
But I know I'll be cryin' when August comes..... (I don't even know, really, what It'll be like, but people just keep laughing and saying "you just wait...ha!" ) But anyways , what kept me sane thought the 5 months of snow/cold was stuff like this: 

I laughed so hard!! 


















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I live in Texas and I have working dogs. I have to keep a wading pool out for them or risk another heat stroke (after all these years, it finally happened with my reactive dog) 


If I don't keep a wading pool out, the poodles will just help themselves to the ducks' pool - ICK! or swim in their water buckets. 

I have found with the long haired guys that if I keep their bellies and inside their thighs and their throat area shaved, I can cool them down with a wet rag applied to those areas (large blood vessels there so the dampness cools the blood faster therefore cooling the dog) Learned the inner thigh trick with my horse lol

Never, ever immerse an overheated dog comletely in water - just their legs and belly area. Also, don't put a wet dog in an airline carrier - the dog's natural body heat coupled with the water/humidity, turns an airline carrier into a sauna. 

I put ice cubes in the inside water and rarely in the outside water buckets - I guess I've always feared a colic situation with the dogs because of dealing with horses. 

Watch the dog's breating/panting and the color of the gums and tongue - they will turn bright red when starting to overheat and then become pale once they've gone into shock. As soon as you notice the red color or hear the wheezing pant, it's time to slow down and cool off.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

BorderKelpie said:


> I live in Texas and I have working dogs. I have to keep a wading pool out for them or risk another heat stroke (after all these years, it finally happened with my reactive dog)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow! Thanks so much for taking the time to share this great information!! 

I'm scared though, I will try my best to avoid being outside when it's really hot, and play early-mornings and evenings, but what's the temperature you'd say would be too high? (I'm used to Celsius a lower-highs so I don't know exactly when to be on high-alert and really just avoid being outside) because I really believe exercise is important and playing fetch is their favorite way to exercise, but they also LOVE to play wrestle indoors (it's great for rainy days) so I do have an option of them exercising indoors if the temperature is too high to play fetch outside. What would that number be? Approximately ... 


Thank you!!!

Ps. I can also play fetch indoors, but it just takes longer for them to get tired, my living room is definitely not as long as my backyard LOL 

I just want to be safe... Rather be "too safe", than sorry! If you know what I mean  Thanks again! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lilypoo (Jul 25, 2011)

I live in Phoenix where we can get up to 120+ in the summer and it never cools off much at night...in the warmer months I usually have Lily in a Miami clip done with a #5 or #7 blade and then leave bracelets. That's what, 3/8"? 5/8" Forget off the top of my head. Last year we did shaved ear leathers for a different look. She does indeed seem to feel very hot easily with a longer coat. The rest of the year she's in a sporting clip with about 1/3 of her body under an inch and then her hips/chest/shoulders/legs longer. We keep her bum, inner thighs, tummy, throat shaved the same length as her face.

My new pup came to me with 3" long hair and was panting all day long even inside my 72 degree house so I clipped off about 1.5" myself and left his legs long. He's cooler but still seems to get too warm easily. Next time our groomer comes I'm going to have her make him a lot shorter. His hair feels denser than Lily's.

We have seen cooling pet beds which we haven't felt a need for cause we have a lot of tile and they love that to cool off. We don't play or go for walks during the heat of the day, unless we're outside for water play with the sprinklers. When we have a chance, we like to take Lily swimming...but we don't have our own pool yet.

It's definitely do-able. I just keep the hair short but not so short there's no protection from a burn. We stay inside from about 9am till sun-down and give the dogs lots of ice in their bowls.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

lilypoo said:


> I live in Phoenix where we can get up to 120+ in the summer and it never cools off much at night...in the warmer months I usually have Lily in a Miami clip done with a #5 or #7 blade and then leave bracelets. That's what, 3/8"? 5/8" Forget off the top of my head. Last year we did shaved ear leathers for a different look. She does indeed seem to feel very hot easily with a longer coat. The rest of the year she's in a sporting clip with about 1/3 of her body under an inch and then her hips/chest/shoulders/legs longer. We keep her bum, inner thighs, tummy, throat shaved the same length as her face.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks dear!!! I've been to Phoenix, AZ!! A quick spa/resort vacation when it was NOT too hot yet... I loved it there, cleanest city I've been to! And I've travelled through many many states in the US 
But I truly have no experience with the extreme temperatures... But I'm learning a lot and preparing myself 

Could you please (if you have 1) share a picture of how their belly looks, how far up toward their chest do you shave? I want to do that, shave: belly, inner thighs... But I don't think I can shave the throat since they don't have smooth-faces, I think it would look very weird 

But will definitely shave tummy and inner thighs, also the under-side of ear leather , I think 

Thank you!!





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

My 'belly' shave pattern is from the hocks up (inside legs, on most, I leave the outer leg hair intact) up the sanitary area and then follow the natural contour of the belly. So, up to where the ribs/sternum starts. Does that make sense? Pretty much the 'soft' abdominal area. I even did that with my show dogs (Australian Shepherds) and got away with it in the ring.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

BorderKelpie said:


> My 'belly' shave pattern is from the hocks up (inside legs, on most, I leave the outer leg hair intact) up the sanitary area and then follow the natural contour of the belly. So, up to where the ribs/sternum starts. Does that make sense? Pretty much the 'soft' abdominal area. I even did that with my show dogs (Australian Shepherds) and got away with it in the ring.



It made perfect sense!!! Thanks so much!! Genius idea  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

